
Cool Crowdfunding: Wooden Globes, Expressive Robots, and Learning - abhitak
https://makezine.com/2019/02/15/cool-crowdfunding-wooden-globes-expressive-robots-and-learning/
======
abhitak
There is amazing projects as below:

GoodWood Globes

STEMpedia: A learning kit that can help teach kids about robotics, coding,
electronics [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/stempedia-young-
innovator...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/stempedia-young-innovator-s-
paradise#/)

Peeqo: communicating entirely through animated gifs

Picoh Make your Picoh talk

Valpat Steam

